# Konfiguration von Blat.exe auf Win2000-Server



## Arne Buchwald (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade mit einer Domain zu einem neuen Provider gewechselt. Dieser betreibt Win2000-Server. Um eine eMail zu schicken, kann ich entweder ein bereitgestelltes ASP-Script nehmen, was in meinem Fall nicht geht, da es sich um ein komplexes Perl-Script handelt oder aber eine eMail über das Programm blat.exe verschicken.

Die Datei Blat189.zip habe ich mir auf meinen Rechner bereits heruntergeladen. Muss ich nur die Blat.exe auf den Webserver laden? Oder dann noch etwas konfigurieren? Ich werde aus der Anleitung leider nicht ganz schlau .... bzw. kommt einfach keine Mail an.

Zum Mail-Script: Ist der folgende Quellcode so richtig oder benötigt die blat.exe noch andere Parameter?


```
$subject = $ENV{'SERVER_NAME'};
$recipients = $Mail;
$knownsender = $in{'eMail'};
$fromsender = $in{'eMail'};
$message = $Mitteilung;

$commandline = $blatpath;
$commandline .= $message;
$commandline .= "-s \"$subject\" " if $subject;
$commandline .= "-t \"$recipients\" " if $recipients;
$commandline .= "-f $fromsender " if $fromsender;
$commandline .= "-c $ccaddress " if $ccaddress;
$commandline .= "-server $server " if $server;
system($commandline);
```

Danke schon einmal,


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. Dezember 2001)

hi,
sorry für die späte antwort, aber .. 

also wenn es ein asp hoster/provider ist, warum benutzt er dann keine servererweiterungen ala aspmail oder so? bzw. schonmal nachgefragt ob es auch eine andere möglichkeit außer per perl script, welches meines erachtens nach auch auf eine komponente zugreift, geht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Dezember 2001)

Hallo TTrek,

der Supportmitarbeiter hat mir die ASP-Mailmöglichkeit auch sehr ans Herz gelegt. Das ASP-Muster-Mail-Script funktionierte auch bestens ... doch habe ich ein paar komplexere Perl-Scripte selbst programmiert und brauche jetzt halt eine Lösung zum Mailversand unter Perl.
Das Net::SMTP-Modul funktioniert leider nicht wie gewünscht. Der Support-Mitarbeiter teilte mir in einer eMail jedoch ungefähr mit, wie ich den ASP-Code zu Perl konvertieren müsse. Mal sehen, ob das dann soweit klappt - ich melde mich dann wieder.

Danke noch mal für deine Antwort!


----------

